# Lake Champlain Retriever Club Field Trial



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

To everyone planning to attend the LCRC field trial in Vermont... Just posting a reminder that the hotels in the Morrisville/Stowe area fill up fast at the end of August so book early to get the best rates. The Sunset Motor Inn on Route 100 in Morrisville is offering 10% off their standard rates for the trial and are providing their weekday rates through the weekend - 800.544.2347. Please mention the Lake Champlain Retriever Club when you call to book. 

We're trying to get more hotel deals and will post them if we do!

Terry Butler - FT Secretary


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

If you are coming for the LCRC trial, the Sunset Motor Inn still has a few rooms left at the discounted rate. Call 800.544.2327 and mention the Lake Champlain Retriever Club to get the discount. Hope to see you at the trial!


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Terry,
Posted a reminder on Black Creek RC facebook page entries close 8/16.


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Join us in beautiful Stowe, VT. Entries close 8/16 on EntryExpress.net. Run with the "Big Dogs" and meet the LCRC crew. Looking forward to meeting the handlers at the Open.


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Note to competitors running the Qual: Due to the hurricane, if the Derby finishes Friday, we will move the start time of the Qual from 9am to 8am. 

Terry
FT secretary


----------



## Ernie Hawkins (Nov 3, 2009)

Any updates on the Derby?


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

I hope everthing goes well with this hurricane looming. Keep safe everyone. 

Take care,


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Hawks said:


> Any updates on the Derby?


Is Derby over?
Any results?

Thanks and safe trip everyone
Freya


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Derby placements
10 Punch's Polly - Maggie and David Hoagland
9 Oldsquaw's Miss Darla - Frank Purdy
17 Fenway's Triple Crown - Martha Russell
15 Field of Dreams Ranger's Jesse James
RJ 1
J 6 8 18


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats to Monte on Jesse's 4th!


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Congrats to Monte, Malcolm and Jesse on the 4th. Great start after attending summer school


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

How's the open & amateur going? I heard they had a fog delay this morning.


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Open Call Backs to Final Series, Water Marks to start at 7:30 a.m.. Fourteen back:
5,11,14,30,31,47,53,65,66,68,69,71,72,86


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

A HUGE CONGRATS to Lois Munroe and Smokey on winning the Qual!!!! He's a really special boy!
Diane


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

The qualifying placements were:
14 - Smokie - Lois Munroe/George Amenabar
20- Mike - Rick Millheim/Bob Lachowski
8 - Sam - Patti Roberts/Nancy Moran
7 - Sammy - Carolyn McCreesh

Congratulations! 

Open and Amateur are both running their fourth series this morning before the hurricane hits.


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Amateur Placements:
1 - Striker - Bob Willow
2 - Pie - John Russell
3 - Misty - Dick Ronalter
4 - Skeeter - Jerald Wilks
RJ - Rhoney - Priscilla Johnson
Jams:
#4, 8, 24, 25, 30, 37, 38, 50


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations to those in the AM..that ran, placed, RJ and JAMs!! ...first series "just a double", LOL...those surviving did well!

Judy...and Sebec, as well. (he has a few words regarding his handler ...but against RTF rules to put in print)

Open results yet? ..hope it's better there than here..


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Doesn't that win give Striker his AFC?


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations Kathy, Bob and Maggie for jam in amat. You guys deserve something nice to happen. Things will get better.


----------



## doria (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi - Does anyone have results for the open? Thank you!
Doria


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

moscowitz said:


> Congratulations Kathy, Bob and Maggie for jam in amat. You guys deserve something nice to happen. Things will get better.


YEA!! Ditto that! Congratulations!!!!

M


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

That did give Striker his AFC - congrats to Bob!

Open placements:
1 - Striker Newt Cropper
2 - Reverend - Rex Bell
3 - Skeeter - Jerald Wilks
4 - Purdey - Rick Roberts (Tracey Miller)
RJ - Fizz - Alan Pleasant (Mark Menzies)
Jams: Rose - Mark Mosher, Garth - Mark Mosher, Tyson - Alan Pleasant, Dipper - Alan Pleasant. 

Thanks to the competitors, workers and judges who braved increasing winds and pouring rain so that we could finish the Open!

Terry - FT Secretary


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

A big congratulations to Rick and Tracey for Purdey's OPEN 4th! Wow....great job.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Little Purdey got an open fourth - how great is that!!!
WOW - a huge congratulations to Team Purdey!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Stryker and Newt Cropper won the open !!!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to go Bob and Maggie. Here is to better times. Nice job Purdy in the open.

Mary Beth


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

A special thanks to Tom Hawley and Larry Anderson who judged the Amat. as well as the dedicated , hard working members of the Lake Champlain Retriever Club for putting on an outstanding field trial under some of the worst weather conditions . Hope all the workers and competitors made it home safely.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

a cool snapshot of Chairperson "Hot Rod Jen" putting pedal to metal and 
driving under a tree burning on power lines just down the hill from Kate's barn.
.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

No, bob willow & striker won the am. Newt and his dog striker won the open


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

lbbuckler said:


> No, bob willow & striker won the am. Newt and his dog striker won the open


Oops, congratulations to them all anyway!


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

A million thanks to our judges for their understanding accomodation under trying circumstances. Scott Martin and Josie Ottman in the Open, Tom Hawley and Larry Anderson in the Amateur, Charles Bearden and Dennis McConnell in the Derby and Charles Bearden and Tom Ritchotte in the Qualifying. Hopefully, everyone has made it home safe. We came home to absolute devastation in our little village in Vermont.

Thanks to the extraordinary members of the Lake Champlain Retriever Club who worked so very hard, maintained great humor throughout, and who put on a well-run trial in a hurricane. Thanks to everyone in the retriever community who pitched in along the way.

Lastly, congratulations to the winners, placers, and all competitors. Water dogs indeed!


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

congratulations to Bob Walton and Maggie! did those cheating singles we did last weekend help any? LOL!!!! -Paul


----------



## tbyars (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats to Bob and Maggie!! Awesome job. Must have been all Maggie! LOL
Tim


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

OMG! Bob and Maggie, that is so awesome!!!!! Congrats to you both, although I know Maggie did all the work
Diane and Maggie


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow Mark I saw some video of the flooding in Vermont and I can't believe it. I think Vermont may have been hit harder than NC and NJ where the hurricane landed. In one video it looked like the bridge in Quechee may have been destroyed, couldn't tell? I always thought Quechee was one of the coolest towns in VT. It looked like the river pummeled Brattleboro too. Hope you didn't get hurt too badly Mark.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Huge Congratulations!! Plourde`s Long Shot, "Maggie", Amateur JAM!!

..........Bob as well!!  

Just 17 dogs back to the 2nd series! ...........GREAT job!!! She was sure "Running With the Devil" in that series!!

Well Done!

Judy


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Breck, 

The bridge in Quechee floated away, it's on youtube. We are close to Quechee, two historic covered bridges in our town were lost. One of them, nearly intact, ended up in a friend of ours front lawn. One of the two concrete bridges into town also washed away. Thought we were immune from this type of destruction. Still, everyone is OK and the spirit of cooperation is strong in a small town like ours. 

Thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Sugarwoods said:


> Amateur Placements:
> 1 - Striker - Bob Willow
> 2 - Pie - John Russell
> 3 - Misty - Dick Ronalter
> ...


Hi Terry, are there any more JAMs in the AM? .....hoping there is one more! #57 (the dark side)? 

Thanks, 

Judy


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Judy - that's what I have for Amateur JAMs. 57 isn't on the list. 

Terry


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

..thanks....

Hope all is ok with you, Mark, Jennifer and all the retriever people..and all others as well, of course. Very, very sorry for that VT is going through  

Best, 

Judy


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the well wishes. While we have quite a lot of wind damage here in Northern Vermont, the devastating flooding is in Southern Vermont. Our thoughts are with Mark and Amy and everyone down there who are managing through the clean up.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Just saw that Bob and Maggie got a JAM. Big congratulations to you both and to Cathy for doing a good job training her!!!


----------

